# Paige's babies 4 days old



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

Still in the nest are these little wrigglers, 6 light linkies and 2 slightly darker ones, they're very cute and VERY noisey!!


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Aw, adorable!


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

Sooooooooo cute. Congrats!


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Look at those jelly beans 

so adorable


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

The babies are 4 weeks old this weekend and I'll be taking the (wait for it) 6 BOYS OUT lol

Can't believe we only have 2 girls :shock:

Any ideas what I'm going to do with the 6 boys? Someone has asked me for a pet pair so that's 2 and I could always keep 2 but I wasn't planning on keeping 4 :lol:


----------

